# Replacement for Klamav with KDE-4

## platojones

Does anybody know of a replacement app for klamav that is compatible with kde4?  Klamav is now masked for removal and there isn't a kde-4 version.  I've checked the klamav home page and there is no mention of an upgrade for kde-4.  BTW, this isn't a kde-3.5 rant...I'm using kde-4 and like it...just curious what klamav folks are using.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

ACK on the "this is not a rant" post, which is why I'm bothering to reply.   :Razz: 

there wouldn't be any rush to remove klamav, but the kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5 depend in it is causing problems,

if it only would use kdelibs-3.5, it would be able to stay in tree for a bit longer... 

i also couldn't find any replacement for it, but if you do find one, please point me to it so i can add it to portage   :Cool: 

----------

## platojones

Thanks for the reply ssuominen   :Very Happy: 

Yeah,  I understand the logic of the removal and appreciate the work you are doing.

I'll keep an eye out...somebody will come up with something soon, I'm sure.

----------

## platojones

Ok, well I did find something to fill in until a kde-4 app comes out.  It's called clamtk.  It's not as nice as klamav, but it get's the job done.  It's in the sunrise overlay, for anybody who is interested.

----------

## lsegalla

i've just added the orverlay sunrise with

```
layman -a sunrise
```

cannot find clamtk with

```
emerge clamtk
```

----------

## platojones

You have to unmask it....but it's there.

```

[I] app-antivirus/clamtk [1]

     Available versions:  (~)4.18 {linguas_ar linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pl linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_zh_CN nls}

     Installed versions:  4.18(03:46:10 PM 11/09/2009)(nls -linguas_ar -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_gl -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_ms -linguas_nb -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_tr -linguas_zh_CN)

     Homepage:            http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A frontend for ClamAV using Gtk2-perl

[1] "sunrise" /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

----------

## lsegalla

I'm starting again then... now it seems i have problems with sunrise (or maybe some kind of firewall problem?)

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge -C layman

user8-gentoo luca # emerge layman

user8-gentoo luca # layman -a sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise""...

svn: Non riesco a connettermi all'host 'overlays.gentoo.org': Connessione rifiutata

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise. Please remove them manually if required.

```

----------

## keenblade

lsegalla, you have to fix your layman. Layman changed some install and config paths. An old story for ~arch users. After syncing portage, be sure the paths are like this:

in /etc/make.conf

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

in /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

And remove old install cruft if exists:

```

rm -R /usr/portage/local/layman

```

----------

## lsegalla

i've done everything and re-emerged layman.

Then i've just done this:

```
user8-gentoo luca # layman -S

user8-gentoo luca # layman --list

* Fatal error: Failed to fetch overlay list!

* Fatal error: Error was:

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

----------

## keenblade

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> i've done everything and re-emerged layman.
> 
> Then i've just done this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It seems it is not your fault, you have fixed layman. Your system is fine. Layman is having problem with its remote site, since I can't update the layman, as well. It is probably a temporary problem with it. Try to run "layman -S" later.

By the way this is working for me. For you?

```

layman -L

```

Anyway we have to wait gentoo devs to fix the name resolution error for 'overlays.gentoo.org'.

----------

## keenblade

Layman is working now. Try now:

```

layman -S

layman -a sunrise

```

If it does not add sunrise or gives an "already exists" error when adding sunrise you have to do this before adding layman.

```

rm -r /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

----------

## lsegalla

same problem...

```

user8-gentoo luca # layman -a sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise""...

svn: Non riesco a connettermi all'host 'overlays.gentoo.org': Connessione rifiutata

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise. Please remove them manually if required.

```

(always tried to remove the sunrise directory before this command)

----------

## EzInKy

It took three or four tries before I could successfully connect to overlays.gentoo.org tonight.

----------

## lsegalla

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> It took three or four tries before I could successfully connect to overlays.gentoo.org tonight.

 

can i modify some .conf file to let my pc try connection to overlays.gentoo.org more than one time?

----------

## keenblade

lsegalla, is your gentoo up to date? It seems it is not. Please run this before anything:

```

emerge --sync

emerge -vuDN --keep-going world

```

----------

## lsegalla

I update my gentoo every morning. I've already done it today.

----------

## keenblade

What is the output of these?

```

cat /etc/make.conf 

cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

cat /etc/layman/layman.cfg

```

in your case the layman config is here to post:

```

cat /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

It is better to pastebin  these files.

----------

## lsegalla

I keep thinking that being firewalled maybe i have to open some ports... that "connection refused" problem remember me that... (but i'm able to emerge anything)

Here there are the cat you asked me:

```
less /etc/make.conf|grep -vE '#'

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES= 1

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel i810 965GM"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

USE="X directfb fbcon kde qt3 rdesktop encode bluetooth usb xulrunner gtk symlink mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse mtrr acl cups kerberos -ldap -ldapsam pam -swat winbind samba jpeg png tiff gif accessibility dbus qt-static -esd cdda glitz svg aiglx qt3support ssl zlib cdio utempter gcj dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac sndfile laptop mjpeg mpeg acpi foomaticdb ppds java eapi-2 xine png truetype apm alsa consolekit mysql sql webkit opengl vnc nsplugin opencore-amr win32codecs"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

```

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/layman/layman.cfg |grep -vE '#'

[MAIN]

storage   : /usr/portage/local/layman

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

nocheck  : no

```

I haven't the last config file

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ cat /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

cat: /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf: No such file or directory

```

----------

## keenblade

You should change the line your /etc/layman/layman.cfg

from

```

storage   : /usr/portage/local/layman

```

to

```

storage   : /usr/local/portage/layman

```

then it should work. If not then try commands again in my 3rd post (meaning rm the sunrise dir, before adding it to layman).

----------

## lsegalla

In order:

I removed this file

```
# rm -R /usr/portage/local/layman
```

I did the change of that line in /etc/layman/layman.cfg, here it is the line now:

```
storage   : /usr/local/portage/layman
```

Checked to have this line as follows (in make.conf)

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf 
```

Checked to have this as follows (in /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf)

```
/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise 
```

Then tried to add sunrise, but still "connection refused"

```
# layman -a sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise""...

svn: Non riesco a connettermi all'host 'overlays.gentoo.org': Connessione rifiutata

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise. Please remove them manually if required.

```

By the way, this morning i get also an error message during emerge --sync: an error in LINE 32 in /etc/make.conf

```
# emerge --sync

ParseError: Invalid token 'USE' (not '='): /etc/make.conf: line 32 in /etc/make.conf

```

Here there are some lines in make.conf

LINE 31

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

LINE 32

```
USE="X directfb fbcon kde qt3 rdesktop encode bluetooth usb xulrunner gtk symlink mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse mtrr acl cups kerberos -ldap -ldapsam pam -swat winbind samba jpeg png tiff gif accessibility dbus qt-static -esd cdda glitz svg aiglx qt3support ssl zlib cdio utempter gcj dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac sndfile laptop mjpeg mpeg acpi foomaticdb ppds java eapi-2 xine png truetype apm alsa consolekit mysql sql webkit opengl vnc nsplugin opencore-amr win32codecs"

```

LINE 33

```
# *******************************************************************************************************************
```

----------

## keenblade

you must have this line near or at the end of the make.conf

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## lsegalla

 *keenblade wrote:*   

> you must have this line near or at the end of the make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
> ...

 

It seems not. I have re-edited all my make.conf (deleting all comments) and doing this i have move that line at the end of the file.

Now this line is in the line 14

After that there's an empty line (line 15)

Trying to emerge --sync i get this error, are we sure that that line is written in the right sintax ?

```
user8-gentoo luca # emerge --sync

ParseError: Invalid token 'None' (not '='): /etc/make.conf: line 16 in /etc/make.conf

```

----------

## keenblade

try this:

cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Also you need PORTDIR_OVERLAY defined in /etc/make.conf. You can try this make.conf designed for you:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j1

USE="X directfb fbcon kde qt3 rdesktop encode bluetooth usb xulrunner gtk symlink mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse mtrr acl cups kerberos -ldap -ldapsam pam -swat winbind samba jpeg png tiff gif accessibility dbus qt-static -esd cdda glitz svg aiglx qt3support ssl zlib cdio utempter gcj dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac sndfile laptop mjpeg mpeg acpi foomaticdb ppds java eapi-2 xine png truetype apm alsa consolekit mysql sql webkit opengl vnc nsplugin opencore-amr win32codecs"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel i810 965GM"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

```

----------

## lsegalla

```
# cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

Do i need to put all the code you wrote in my /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf  ?

----------

## keenblade

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do i need to put all the code you wrote in my /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf  ?

 

Yes you need to put all. Exactly as following. That's how layman works. Actually layman puts these code in there, if "layman -a sunrise" succeeds. 

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

Basically all you have to do is editing your /etc/make.conf as in my previous post. I added it later, so you may have missed.

----------

## keenblade

After doing the changes, if you still have problem adding sunrise overlay to layman, try this as root:

```

cd /usr/local/portage/layman

svn co svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed sunrise

```

then 

```

emege -va clamtk

```

If still it does not work, then we need someone knows to configure your firewall. Since normally you can emerge programs and fetch sources, it must not be the issue, though. Or you can easily create a local overlay to put the clamtk in it, until you solve the layman and portage sync issues.

----------

## lsegalla

Nowi can do emerge --sync, then i tried to add sunrise and got another error.

Then i tried to rm the dir (but that dir there isn't... the pc still tell me that i need to rm a dir of sunrise)

Then i rm another sunrise dir which is /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

Then i did the adding again

```
# layman -a sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise""...

svn: Non riesco a connettermi all'host 'overlays.gentoo.org': Connessione rifiutata

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed! Possible remains of the opration have NOT been removed and may be left at /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise. Please remove them manually if required.

user8-gentoo luca # layman -a sunrise

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Directory /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise already exists. Will not overwrite its contents!

```

Finally i did what you explained (still get connection refused)

```
# svn co svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed sunrise

svn: Non riesco a connettermi all'host 'overlays.gentoo.org': Connessione rifiutata

```

Some time ago, an IT technician re-configured my hardware firewall deleting a lot of old rules, so i had a lot of various problems. However, as i'm able to write new rules (according to him), i can try if i know what is needed by layman. For example i wasn't able to do an emerge --sync (but emerge-webrsync was working) and after that i've discovered that emerge use the TCP 873 (going OUT) i wrote a new rule and everything worked.

Then I can write a new rule on my firewall, if needed.

----------

## lsegalla

I'm doing a test with my firewall, i've opened all the navigation for diagnostics...    :Very Happy: 

It seems that during the operation of layman adding sunrise my ip uses the outgoing TCP port 3690

If i close the new rule i created then i get again that error, so i need to create a new rule.

In fact, after the creation of that rule (outgoing TCP 3690) i get this (layman sunrise was already regularly added during testing of ALL OUTGOING LAN on my firewall)

```
# svn co svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed sunrise

Estratta revisione 9794.

```

Finally i can see clamtk

```
# emerge -av clamtk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-antivirus/clamtk" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-antivirus/clamtk-4.22 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Then i can unmask clamtk (using the autounmask tool, which is more fast for me)

```
# autounmask app-antivirus/clamtk-4.22

 autounmask version 0.27 (using PortageXS-0.02.09 and portage-2.1.6.13)

 * Using repositories:

     /usr/portage

     /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Using package.use file: /etc/portage/package.use

 * Unmasking app-antivirus/clamtk-4.22 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=app-antivirus/clamtk-4.22 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * done!
```

Then i can emerge clamtk

```
# emerge -av clamtk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39  45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.22  USE="-sasl" 67 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.20  8 kB [0]         

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Text-Glob-0.08  4 kB [0]           

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Number-Compare-0.01  3 kB [0]      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.25-r1  26 kB [0]          

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Socket6-0.20  56 kB [0]            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Sub-Uplevel-0.20.02  18 kB [0]     

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.39  0 kB [0]      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.64  USE="-test" 87 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Find-Rule-0.30  15 kB [0]         

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22  0 kB [0]              

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6-2.51  10 kB [0]        

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Test-Exception-0.27  13 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Carp-Clan-5.9  19 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23  119 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  14 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.65  USE="ipv6 -test" 154 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Bit-Vector-6.4  129 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Date-Calc-5.4  202 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57  121 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.831  USE="ssl" 261 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-antivirus/clamtk-4.22  USE="nls" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -fr -gl -he -hr -hu -ja -ko -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh_CN" 318 kB [1]

```

Perfect... really nice clamtk!!

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## keenblade

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perfect... really nice clamtk!!
> 
> Thanks a lot!!

 

Glad to hear you got it working.  :Smile: 

----------

